# cooking cobia



## heavyewc (Oct 20, 2007)

We caught our first keeper cobia yesterday, any ideas on how to cook it? Thanks Ed.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I"m fixen to fry some up in a hour or so,also like it baked in butter with tony
's and marinated in zesty itlian salad dressing


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Lightly blacken one side of the filet with a mixture of spices, coat each side of the filet with melted butter; then place filet's on foil and grill them until white and begins to flake. Plate fish, apply lemon, and enjoy.

Trim the lateral line (blood line) from the filet's if wanting to remove the part of filet that has a gamey taste when filleting.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

lather with dukes mayo, sprinkle favorite blackening powder, or lemon pepper seasoning, and grill till done not over done!! LOL VERY VERY VERY goood!! LOL


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

*Supper Tonight*

:thumbup:Here ya go;YUM-YUM


----------



## heavyewc (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for the reply's, sounds like it cooks up just like snapper. Ed


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

If the cobia is fresh caught you don't need to add much or you will change the flavor. I have baked/broiled it with butter and a pinch of garlic salt and it was terrific. It was also caught the same day.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

I had some fresh cobia sishimi last night and it was amazing... very similar to yellowtail.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

706Z said:


> :thumbup:Here ya go;YUM-YUM


 
Nice looking grub!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

